# Melinda Box Wip - finished



## Melinda_dd (23 Feb 2013)

Hi everyone

so here's the start of my box. There's not gonna be any complex joinery here im afraid but just a lot of enjoyment!
Due the the job change many of you may be aware of, moneys a bit tight so have decided to use some off cuts from work and make it a recycled box! ...... I love to recycle too!

So the stock so far is oak vaneered mdf

I then took the opportunity to use the big table saw... Which i have a great deal of fear and respect for!.... As you can see by the blade burn!.... And put some mitres on.
Being inexperienced so far on the saw... The sizes are not exact but close to the sudgested sizes.

I've taken my inspiration for my box from one of my favourite bits of furniture I've seen made so far at work.
I may draw up some plans but will probably just go by the ones in my head! 

Edit...After reading the other wip's..... Feel a bit inadequate with my vaneered mdf and lack of complex ripping and joining!


----------



## DMF (23 Feb 2013)

Melinda_dd":2od8w8cx said:


> Edit...After reading the other wip's..... Feel a bit inadequate with my vaneered mdf and lack of complex ripping and joining!



Don't, you've already beaten me and countless others! Not been here long but the WIPs make the best reading so thanks for posting one up and good luck with it  

Dean


----------



## Melinda_dd (23 Feb 2013)

DMF":2i3v2eyj said:


> Melinda_dd":2i3v2eyj said:
> 
> 
> > Edit...After reading the other wip's..... Feel a bit inadequate with my vaneered mdf and lack of complex ripping and joining!
> ...



 
Ahhhhh fanx


----------



## bodge (23 Feb 2013)

What Dean said! I tried to put a simple mitred box together before Christmas. And failed miserably, and I do mean MISERABLY!
It doesn't matter how good or bad you are, just so long as you keep enjoying it and try to push your boundaries a bit.

Looking good so far anyhoo and again, as Dean says above, the WIP/build threads are the best bit in my opinion so keep 'em coming!


----------



## Melinda_dd (28 Feb 2013)

Bit more done on the thinking side of things!

Figured out what else i need offcut wise for the box
Also got the ironmongery for it... Hinges r not what i thought they were,so will have to Live with them
I wanted them to fit seamless ( not sure how to describe.... Like a door?)
Didn't read the discrption and got these which have to fit on the outside of the box as they only bend 90degrees
I can't justify buying more so will live with them


----------



## andersonec (2 Mar 2013)

Melinda,
Unless you are going to get expensive hinges like Brusso I think the ones you are thinking of are 'Butt' hinges something like these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SMALL-BRASS-B ... 19d9239da6
But these would have to be let into the wood.

Andy


----------



## carlb40 (2 Mar 2013)

Melinda 
If i can find them i have some solid brass butt hinges that i took off boxes years ago. You are more than welcome to a pair if you want?


----------



## carlb40 (3 Mar 2013)

Found them, they may be too big? I take it that is 12mm mdf you used?






If they are suitable and you want them, i can get them posted out to you in the next couple of days


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 Mar 2013)

Hi
thank you so much for the offer but yes it is 12mm mdf. So they would be slightly too big 
such a kind offer none the less.

Thank you


----------



## Racers (4 Mar 2013)

Hi, Melinda

Have a look in Wilcos I get some small brass hinges from there, the quality seems to be dropping, but with a good polish then look fine.
They will fit 12mm MDF.

Pete


----------



## Sheffield Tony (4 Mar 2013)

Strangely, Screwfix still do decent quality Eclipse brass hinges in packs of 10 pairs at a fair price. No doubt they will be silently replaced by a downmarket pressed plated steel version at some random point in the future :roll:


----------



## Melinda_dd (14 Mar 2013)

Little update.

The body of the box is edged and glued up... Went for the masking tape option 
The mitres aren't as accurate as i would have liked...... Not sure if this was my cutting or inacurate saw (i have been told this particular saw ain't all that)

Also have gathered enough off cuts for the base and lid so have started edging them..... Little stack in the picture

i have also acquired somemore hinges so i can choose which to use.


----------



## Jensmith (14 Mar 2013)

Guess it's a bit late but when I did my box making session the guy rough cut the mitres then sanded them on a big disk sander for accuracy. He kept checking the fit and adjusting his jig until it was perfect. 

I don't think he trusted any saw to be 100% accurate.


----------



## Melinda_dd (15 Mar 2013)

We have 3 saws at work... 1 i'm undecided on... 1 is spot on.... and one aparently isn't all that.... and thats the one i used:-(


----------



## andersonec (15 Mar 2013)

Do you have one of these http://www.machine-dro.co.uk/wixey-digi ... -base.html at work? if so you could set your blades perfectly to the bed, also useful for in between angles on the table saw etc.

Andy


----------



## carlb40 (15 Mar 2013)

andersonec":or479pwo said:


> Do you have one of these http://www.machine-dro.co.uk/wixey-digi ... -base.html at work? if so you could set your blades perfectly to the bed, also useful for in between angles on the table saw etc.
> 
> Andy


Been looking at the axi version - gem red. This wixey is about a 3rd cheaper


----------



## marcros (15 Mar 2013)

i have a wixey. brilliant bit of kit for setting machine fences and blades.


----------



## jhwbigley (16 Mar 2013)

Just do a pair of test cuts, put them together and see if come out square. Adjust if needed

You should have cut them on one of the two altendorf's you have there.


----------



## Melinda_dd (16 Mar 2013)

they were both being used at the time, and i tend to stick to the one i have been trained on the most.

The box looks good tho so alls well.


----------



## Melinda_dd (18 Mar 2013)

Question on finishing......

I have either polyurethane aerosol or Danish oil. Not sure which to use yet but...
My question is which ever i use what's the process with denibbin? The only finishes I've used have been on turning stuff so not really and clue!


----------



## bobscarle (18 Mar 2013)

I've never used polyurethane from an aerosol before but I guess it would behave much the same as brush on.

As far as denibbin is concerned, I keep a piece of well used 240 grit for just that. I give the surface a very light sanding once the finish has had plenty of time to dry. Wipe over before you apply the next coat with a tack cloth if you have one, a damp rag if you don't.


----------



## Melinda_dd (18 Mar 2013)

Will scratches not show through from the denibbin? Forgive my ignorance


----------



## carlb40 (18 Mar 2013)

You just very lightly sand, barely touching the finish. I normally sand to 240g. Apply finish. De-nib using a higher grit rating, usually at least 400g. After a few coats, de-nib again with 600 or 800g Then apply another couple of coats.

Is the spray finish water based? If so you may need to wipe the box with a damp rag, let it dry then sand again. Then start applying the finish


----------



## Melinda_dd (18 Mar 2013)

Not sure if it is or not. Will have to check that one.

Thanks for the replys


----------



## carlb40 (18 Mar 2013)

Also if you use wet and dry to de nib. The water lessens the scratching so making the grit effectively finer


----------



## andersonec (18 Mar 2013)

Depending on what sort of finish you require, Gloss, Satin, Matt depends on what you finish it with, I presume your Poly is gloss, if it is then you will not be able to denib after your final coat if you want a gloss finish, you will have to apply in a dust free environment, room left with a closed door overnight and your box brought in, sprayed and left alone without raising any dust.
If you want a satin finish then the best way is to apply some wax over whatever base you apply, sanding sealer, oil varnish etc, you can then denib as you apply the wax with something like a Webrax pad, grey colour 1500 grit (although it is actually finer than 1500) is the cheapest way, it can be used lots of times and doesn't clog, cut one pad into inch squares and store the unused bits in a bottle / tub
Wax gives a nice tactile feel to your box, Woodwax 22 or a Microcrystaline wax is good.
I would try two or three coats of Danish and wax, if you get a run with your spray poly it's going to be a jumping up and down and teeth gnashing session.
You could finish it with Danish only but you will have to apply your first coat thick and let it soak in, subsequent coats are applied with a dust free cloth very thinly, you may need four, five or six to get a good deep sheen depending on the timber, I would still apply wax over that though.

Word of advice, don't use water on your box if you are using oil based finishes, it may get under your finish and make grey marks and cause other problems.

Andy


----------



## Melinda_dd (18 Mar 2013)

Many thanks for that. I think a step by step is just what i needed.

Any chance of a link to the webrax stuff..... Ebay preferrably ... Can't find any


----------



## JakeS (18 Mar 2013)

andersonec":hdo70ybo said:


> you will not be able to denib after your final coat if you want a gloss finish, you will have to apply in a dust free environment, room left with a closed door overnight and your box brought in, sprayed and left alone without raising any dust.



You can get quite a lot of dust out of the air by filling the air with steam, as the steam will kind of capture the dust and as it condenses out onto colder surfaces, it takes the dust with it. The catch is that you don't want to be doing this near any metal tools (!) and you want to let the steam thoroughly clear before spraying, because aerosols don't tend to function so well in humid air.

That said, I've sprayed polyurethane finishes pretty successfully just by spraying them then covering the thing I sprayed in a big cardboard box!




(For what it's worth, if you're willing to put the work in, though, it's definitely possible to polish up polyurethane to a glossy finish after sanding. Aircraft modellers have a process which they use for canopies which will work just as well on polyurethane - wet'n'dry up to around 2000grit, then polishing compound and elbow grease. Of course, aircraft modellers a) work on little plastic canopies around 30mm long rather than relatively giant boxes and b) happily apply a gloss varnish after the polishing anyway. But I've seen people achieve a good shine without any varnish at all.)


----------



## carlb40 (18 Mar 2013)

Melinda i just typed webrax into ebay and results.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Business-Offi ... nkw=webrax


----------



## andersonec (19 Mar 2013)

The little pads you want are here, turners use them as well for putting a fine finish on their turnings

http://www.axminster.co.uk/hermes-herme ... prod23609/

Andy


----------



## andersonec (19 Mar 2013)

JakeS":ryss2j93 said:


> (For what it's worth, if you're willing to put the work in, though, it's definitely possible to polish up polyurethane to a glossy finish after sanding. Aircraft modellers have a process which they use for canopies which will work just as well on polyurethane - wet'n'dry up to around 2000grit, then polishing compound and elbow grease. Of course, aircraft modellers a) work on little plastic canopies around 30mm long rather than relatively giant boxes and b) happily apply a gloss varnish after the polishing anyway. But I've seen people achieve a good shine without any varnish at all.)



Jake, Rustins do a burnishing cream which I suppose is a bit like T-cut.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/rustins-burn ... prod21663/

Andy


----------



## Melinda_dd (19 Mar 2013)

carlb40":1miwjs6e said:


> Melinda i just typed webrax into ebay and results.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Business-Offi ... nkw=webrax



that's what i got but got confused as none say grey 1500 grit!


----------



## carlb40 (19 Mar 2013)

Melinda_dd":ugq4fs97 said:


> carlb40":ugq4fs97 said:
> 
> 
> > Melinda i just typed webrax into ebay and results.
> ...


I think that is because those ones are velcro backed and for machines. The different coloured types are the hand sanding type
http://www.axminster.co.uk/abrasive-han ... 53859_pg1/

Have a look at the Hermes webrax, description says denibbing 1500g - grey


----------



## barkwindjammer (19 Mar 2013)

Melinda_dd":3349gzri said:


> Little update.
> The mitres aren't as accurate as i would have liked...... Not sure if this was my cutting or inacurate saw



For the next project (or maybe salvageable on this one Melinda), on long edge mitres like your box you can 'swage' the edges together using the smooth shank of a screwdriver to close the gap.


----------



## No skills (19 Mar 2013)

There was a video showing how to do that, used some wood glue and a screwdriver to burnish the corner together. Was pretty sure it featured William NG but cant find it on youtube


----------



## Melinda_dd (21 Mar 2013)

A little update 

got my veneer yesterday and cut it to shapes last night.

Reasonably happy with it.. No gaps when put together so that's good.
I may just shoot them with a slight angle though just to make sure.

The grain is just what i wanted on the smaller...... Bit too wiggly on the bigger but never mind.


----------



## carlb40 (21 Mar 2013)

I can see how the wiggly bits will make it harder to line up.


----------



## andersonec (22 Mar 2013)

Melinda_dd":1gso0299 said:


> I may just shoot them with a slight angle though just to make sure.




I you are going to do that then make sure it is a very slight angle (if any) if that angle is too steep then when they are glued together they may only be touching at the top of the angle and when you sand and remove that top fraction the gap below ill show.

Andy


----------



## Melinda_dd (23 Mar 2013)

Guess my plans of turning my challenge piece and box making have gone out the window!


----------



## bodge (23 Mar 2013)

Meh, Southern softie! You don't even need a shovel to get down to that shed. I bet it's barely below freezing! :lol:


----------



## riclepp (23 Mar 2013)

bodge":1p47ipsq said:


> Meh, Southern softie! You don't even need a shovel to get down to that shed. I bet it's barely below freezing! :lol:




lmfao......


----------



## Melinda_dd (23 Mar 2013)

softy i may be.... but I still aint going out in the white stuff!! :lol:


----------



## bodge (24 Mar 2013)

I uphold your decision firmly. S'why I'm sitting here in front of the fire surfing the Internet instead of freezing in the garage. I'm a Midlands softie!


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 Apr 2013)

Quick update.... No pictures tho.

The lid and the base are made of 3pcs each....1 sandwiched in the middle of the other 2.
The middle 1 is slightly smaller Creating an overhang from the top and bottom peice.

Tday I have stuck the middle peice to 1 other so i can finish the overhang before sandwiching it with the last peice 
i figured it would be easier to apply the finish like this instead of assembling the sandwich and them trying to apply a finish to the edge of the 'ham'!!

Hope this makes sense!.... And my glue sticks in this cold!


----------



## Melinda_dd (9 Apr 2013)

Had a quick play before dinner! 

The sandwiches are assembled for the top and bottom to make the lid and base. 

I have also glued the base on. I will put some screws in too but ran out of time tonight .
So tonight's picture is all clamped up.

Also sorted out the stock for the 2 trays. ..... made the stupid mistake of using brown tape to bundle the wood up so had to spend some time scraping the residue off!

(Hope the whole sandwhich talk makes sense now!)







the darkness is just were i've wiped some glue off with a moist rag..... not the finish


----------



## Chrispy (9 Apr 2013)

Are you making a lunch box for your sandwiches?


----------



## Melinda_dd (9 Apr 2013)

Lol that I am!

I also cut the veneers to size tonight. ... I'd done shape but not size.
(I also re cut some as I got some not so wiggy bits of veneer from a boot sale on Sunday)


----------



## Melinda_dd (13 Apr 2013)

Spent some time in my Lil work shop today. .... In the rain! 

So I decided it was time to get on with the dovetails. ... I couldn't put them off anymore. 
I figured if I don't think I will finish the box. ... as long as the hinges and dovetails are there it will still qualify! 

So today's pictures are of the dovetails drawn out ready to be cut and then marking out for the pins?

I did finish cutting 3 corners but decided when it got too dark and was doing them via torch light I should give it up for the night. 
I won't be showing my first attempts. ..... to say I'm rusty would be an understatement!


----------



## Melinda_dd (14 Apr 2013)

Made the most of the sunny weather today! 

I finished cutting the dovetails. ..... glued up and assembled the tray. 
Once dry I cleaned them up trued the top and bottom edge. 

I also cut the front mitred frame that the veneer will sit in. The mitres are not terrible but I think I could have done better with a little more time. ..... was gonna make a shooting board but have not the time nor space now.


----------



## Melinda_dd (21 Apr 2013)

So today I put the mitred frame on the lid (same picture as above so didn't see the point in putting another picture on.)

I put the base on the draw, and cut the feet... see below.... they need shaping but will be doing that on the belt sander at work tomorrow. 


I have also attached the .... cleats? Not sure this is what they're called. .....thing's that hold the tray up?


----------



## carlb40 (21 Apr 2013)

Getting there now Melinda


----------



## Melinda_dd (21 Apr 2013)

carlb40":2hlce741 said:


> Getting there now Melinda



Yep I can see the end now!


----------



## Melinda_dd (22 Apr 2013)

Today saw the feet get shaped see below

This evening I attached the vaneer in the lid and gave it a coat of Danish oil.... purely because I'm impatient! 
No pictures of the lid as I was covered in oil and didn't want to touch my phone!


----------



## Melinda_dd (25 Apr 2013)

So yesterday. .. before I went to see pink in concert who was amazing if anyone is interested. .....
Saw me attach some handles/ grab bars on the tray.
These are made of the same bur oak that the feet are made of. ....... pen blanks given to me by a very generous forum member some time ago!

And I also had to inset the latch so the lid sits flush with no gaps


----------



## carlb40 (25 Apr 2013)

Yeah Pink is amazing live, i saw her 3 years ago 

Looking good here. I'm already thinking about another box (hammer)


----------



## Melinda_dd (25 Apr 2013)

carlb40":3hm0m4xs said:


> Yeah Pink is amazing live, i saw her 3 years ago



I saw her then as well  
Didn't think she could top it...... but she did!!

Maybe a while before I make another. ... to much else to do. ... next build is a cat kennel


----------



## Melinda_dd (27 Apr 2013)

Mr dodge

Dead line of the competition is stated as the 30th ..... is that late on the 30th......please! 
Don't get home till late tomorrow from a weekend away. ... gonna be tight 
:?


----------



## carlb40 (27 Apr 2013)

Melinda_dd":33gvcofg said:


> Mr dodge
> 
> Dead line of the competition is stated as the 30th ..... is that late on the 30th......please!
> Don't get home till late tomorrow from a weekend away. ... gonna be tight
> :?



OMG You put a weekend away before woodwork? :shock: 








:lol:


----------



## Melinda_dd (27 Apr 2013)

Own private hot tub. ....... yes!  

I am however still on here! ! :?


----------



## heatherw (27 Apr 2013)

Laptop in the hot tub, hmmmm? That's dedication.


----------



## Melinda_dd (28 Apr 2013)

Yep! ! no one can say i lack dedication!


----------



## Melinda_dd (28 Apr 2013)

Tonight when I got home I attached the hinges which look nice, but still not sure I like the function of them. They do look the part though. ( went with the originals)

I attached the loop for the latch ...... I had to inset again as the catch wouldn't sit how I wanted it

I also attached the feet. I had to dowel them. I wanted to screw from the inside but where I wanted them lined up with the sides so couldn't. 

When it got too cold I moved inside and re cut the veneers. ....... again. Other ones I cut were too small.

Nearly done!!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (29 Apr 2013)

I've added the veneer to the front tonight. ... sanded everything and given it all a coat of Danish oil. 

Time permitting I'd like to add another coat tonight and wax tomorrow after work then final assembly but that's if the deadline is tomorrow night.


----------



## Melinda_dd (30 Apr 2013)

Ok people, so here it is, my humble finished box.
It's not perfect, there's a million things wrong with it but im proud of it.
Finished with 2 coats of Danish oil and a coat of wax


----------



## Mr_P (30 Apr 2013)

3. 5 hours to spare 

Love that central panel 

To infinity and beyond as Buzz would say



> but im proud of it.



Surely thats the only criteria that matters and so you should be.


----------



## carlb40 (30 Apr 2013)

Well done Melinda. It has a nice contemporary feel and look to it


----------



## RogerBoyle (30 Apr 2013)

I do like that Very nicely done =D> =D> 

Roger


----------



## Gary Morris (30 Apr 2013)

Beautiful looking box


----------



## deserter (1 May 2013)

Very nice veneer work. 

I would be very proud of that indeed. 


~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## Roughcut (1 May 2013)

Looks fantastic to me!
Good effort. =D>


----------



## devonwoody (1 May 2013)

Good project and taking the weather into consideration and working conditions you deserve more than two pats on the back. (hammer)


----------



## DMF (1 May 2013)

Great result no wonder your pleased with it, fair play to you!

=D> =D> 

Dean


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 May 2013)

Ah shucks. .. thanks guys   

Lovely comments. Thanks for taking the time to look


----------



## stevenw1963 (2 May 2013)

Cracking looking box that - well done


----------



## andersonec (2 May 2013)

It seems that you had no plan to start with except the one in your head and if that box evolved as you went along then it has to be said that it is an nice piece of work, some done at home, some done at work, some done in the snow, very dedicated and determined work which produced an excellent result....now get back on that lathe.

Andy


----------



## Melinda_dd (2 May 2013)

andersonec":9mas7q6a said:


> It seems that you had no plan to start with except the one in your head and if that box evolved as you went along then it has to be said that it is an nice piece of work, some done at home, some done at work, some done in the snow, very dedicated and determined work which produced an excellent result....now get back on that lathe.
> 
> Andy



I plan to........and to top it off we have today agreed on a new property to rent and the garage has a large boiler in it.... not big enough for a car......... plenty big enough for my new workshop though! !! Yippppppeeeeeeeee


----------



## condeesteso (2 May 2013)

Very nice indeed I think. The design and proportions, the careful choice of grains and placement, the way the relief details all work together... I'd guess you have a rather decent design eye.


----------



## Mike.C (2 May 2013)

Great work =D> =D> you must be well pleased.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mr_P (2 May 2013)

> now get back on that lathe.



Lathe smathe , any news on the block plane project ?


----------



## Melinda_dd (2 May 2013)

No not really. ... so many ideas so little time!


----------



## monkeybiter (2 May 2013)

Just had a look at the finished product, lovely looking piece, I like the grain pattern, the grooves in the lid and base, and I think the matching groove around the tops of the feet is a nice touch. I hope you'll make some more, it's clearly a talent.


----------



## Melinda_dd (3 May 2013)

Thank you for the lovely comments. 
Monkeybiter thank you. I will be making more.... but not for a while! 
As I said at the beginning of the wip I did take inspiration from one of the pieces of furniture at work so can't take credit entirely for design


----------

